# Skid Loader Bucket Question



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am looking into putting a poly scraper on a skid loader. Has anyone used this before? From what I have read is that you should not put down pressure one the bucket. That is what I am worried about because I know our guys will do that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why would you put a poly edge on a bucket?


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Because of the thousands and thousands of dollars spent on the new asphalt put down, plus some brick areas. The owner does not want to ruin any of it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

An even better question. Why are you using a bucket in the first place?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

what about poly shoes on a rubber edge push box


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Storage units with a wall at the end that the snow has to be lifted over. Have to use a bucket.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

its why they call it quick attach


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If you think you can plow/bucket push a storage facility, boy you've got a lot to learn.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Agreed. Every storage facility I've ever plowed have very l-o-n-g pushes. Don't know how you'd do that with a bucket alone.


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Never mind. Asked a simple question.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Plow/pusher with poly cutting edge. High flow skid steer. Snowblower over the "wall" 

I do not see a poly cutting edge on a bucket working well or lasting long at all.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

spcars83 said:


> Never mind. Asked a simple question.


What answer were looking for?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Plenty of company's make poly edges...No they don't last as long...If you put down pressure they will last even less...Falline Edges makes them


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

spcars83 said:


> Never mind. Asked a simple question.


Simple question is right. Hard complicated answers were given the help Enlighten you on what a bad idea that is.

To add credibility to your bad idea, ask yourself how a cutting-edge is attached to a bucket.

That's right it is bolted on, The Carriage bolt heads are on the bottom side of the bucket.

Doing storage facilities is nothing new for this season group.

You asked for help and you did not like the answers sorry bud.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

be buying some doors too.....snowblower would be the best


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How would you do it without putting down pressure on the bucket?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well he's not that far off point. I know a company who was plowing parking garages. They ran rubber edge pushers skidsteer plows with urethane edges. They pushed all the snow into piles than took snow buckets with urethane edges and wear bars to dump the snow over the edge of the garage. They could not damage any of the concrete surface. 

He said they used two edges per unit a season


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks fireside. That's the info I was looking for. The surface has just been redone and we cannot scratch it. We have 8 storage locations and this one is the narrowest. I would love to use a box plow but we have tried that and isles are to narrow the snow would fall off the sides and into the doors and most of the time it gets to heavy to push it all the way to the end. The bucket we have to scoop, drive and dump. It sucks and time consuming but that's the way it has to be done. The owner told me if we have to put 2 edges on a year he wouldn't care because what it cost to resurface it those 2 edges are pocket change.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

spcars83 said:


> Thanks fireside. That's the info I was looking for. The surface has just been redone and we cannot scratch it. We have 8 storage locations and this one is the narrowest. I would love to use a box plow but we have tried that and isles are to narrow the snow would fall off the sides and into the doors and most of the time it gets to heavy to push it all the way to the end. The bucket we have to scoop, drive and dump. It sucks and time consuming but that's the way it has to be done. The owner told me if we have to put 2 edges on a year he wouldn't care because what it cost to resurface it those 2 edges are pocket change.


I sure hope this is an hourly job for you.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I will say no marks on asphalt is not a reasonable at all request!! Even s urethane edge wil leave scrap marks along with your tires spinning around! I think the expections aren't fair or reasonable just be very careful you could be owning some pavement.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

One quick question why not use a snowblower?? You can just blow it forward just plow with the storm


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

IDST said:


> I sure hope this is an hourly job for you.


It's our own storage facility. All our other ones are fairly easy to push but this one is a pain in the butt.


----------

